# Anxiety reducing Supplements



## TracyC (Jun 25, 2008)

Is there any vitimins/nutrients/herbs that help socail anxiety?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

for me its valerian root. Anxiety X Natruopathic for anxiety disorder by Olympian labs. 400mg of Lecithin, and OptiMen multivitamin by optimumnutirtion. there is a book called a prescription for nutritional healing found it under google has all sorts of information regarding specific conditions.


----------



## TracyC (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks, i look it up.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

This has been talked about numerous times in past threads, but if you find searching like that to be mundane and tedious, then the short answer from me would be L-Theanine. If you take a dose in the ~600mg range, you should feel less anxiety-ridden, although there's not really an agreed-upon standard dosage. Regardless of the supplement though, start off low at first.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Phenibut is the best anxiolytic supplement available IMO.


----------



## pehlinazar (Apr 20, 2008)

vitamin B3 ,cod liver oil.....


----------



## alex5544 (Jun 17, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=50706 - Phenibut
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=57203 - Nootropics

I'm currently waiting for my order of aniracetam and phenibut to come in the mail, I'll update you on it's effectiveness.

Also I take theanine and 5-htp for anxiety and depression, respectively. I'm also taking acetyl-l-carnitine and alpha lipoic acid as a nootropic, I think it's antidepressant and anxiolytic effects are negligible compared to theanine and 5-htp.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

paul6237 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=50706 - Phenibut
> viewtopic.php?f=13&t=57203 - Nootropics
> 
> Also I take theanine and 5-htp for anxiety and depression, respectively. I'm also taking acetyl-l-carnitine and alpha lipoic acid as a nootropic, I think it's antidepressant and anxiolytic effects are negligible compared to theanine and 5-htp.


I find phenibut by Primaforce or any phenibut to be anxiety reducing but for some reason not the L-theanine by Cognitve Science,


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I should point out that even though Phenibut worked much better than L-Theanine (when Phenibut DOES work), you really have to be careful with it. I had literally the worst experience of my life when I decided to take an extra dose about 10 hours after the initial dose. I didn't die, but I almost wish I had.

Another thing is that tolerance develops much more rapidly with Phenibut than with benzos in my opinion, especially for everyday use, but that doesn't seem to happen with L-Theanine. However, If you "just" rely on L-Theanine, then don't expect much of a big difference in terms of anxiety. It's helpful when taken with other meds/supplements/vitamins/amino_acids/whatnot, but not too much by itself. That's why it's a supplement, unlike Phenibut, which is a synthetic drug (not a supplement), and which is why you won't find it at GNC.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Magnesium....by far. You'll actually feel your anxiety fade away. It's worth a try.


----------



## Parapluie (Jun 30, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> Magnesium....by far. You'll actually feel your anxiety fade away. It's worth a try.


I second this. I took one for the first time yesterday and I felt great. And I could tell it wasn't just a placebo effect because I was actually trying to make myself anxious by thinking of anxiety-inducing things and nothing was happening.


----------



## stopanxiety45 (Jul 2, 2008)

TracyC said:


> Is there any vitimins/nutrients/herbs that help socail anxiety?


St John's wort has mild mood altering properties and its 100% safe and natural.


----------

